# Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag



## b0s (31. Mai 2010)

*Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich beziehe mich auf die Print-Ausgabe und noch genau auf den Performance-Index der Grafikkarten.

*Vorschlag:*
Ich fände es gut, wenn die 100 Punkte für die schnellste derzeitige Single-GPU-Karte (im folgenden SGPU-Karte) vergeben werden würden anstatt wie bisher die schnellste getestete Grafikkarte, was Multi-GPU-Grafikkarten einschließt. Alle MGPU-Karten die laut Index schneller als die schnellste SGPU Karte sind erhalten dann 1xx Punkte, also relativ zur schnellsten SGPU Karte über 100 Punkte.
Das bedeutet für den Index im Endeffekt nur, dass der Bezugspunkt etwas nach unten verschoben wird.

*Ich erhoffe mir davon folgendes:*
Bessere Übersicht über alle interessanten (=SGPU) Karten. MGPU Karten sind nur für eine kleine Minderheit *wirklich* interessant (im Sinne von relevant für die Kaufentscheidung), schränken die Übersicht aber imho ein.

*Beispiel:*
Immer wieder wenn ich in den Index gucke für eine Karte deren Leistung ich spontan nicht so gut einschätzen kann, stoße ich da auf Werte die mir NULL sagen, weil sie sich am absolut höchsten machbaren, derzeit erhältlichen orientieren.
Als recht aktueller Verfolger hab ich ein grobes Bild davon, wie die meisten aktuellen SGPU-Karten abschneiden und zueinander stehen. MGPU-Karten hingegen entziehen sich meinem Interesse und damit detailierten Wissen, da sie starke Schwankungen in der Spiele-Leistung, Treiberabhängigkeit, Microruckler etc plagen. Ich denke ihr wisst wovon ich spreche, ihr habt euch ja als einer der ersten intensiv mit den Nachteilen von MGPU-Setups auseinandergesetzt.

Insofern stelle ich es mir sinnvoller vor, Grafikleistung anhand dem aktuellen SGPU-Flaggschiff zu messen, anstatt dem MGPU-Flaggschiff.


Liebe Grüße von einem treuen Leser und aktiven Mitglied,
Dominik


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Diese Idee steht bereits seit geraumer Zeit im Raum, wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## b0s (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Die Antwort gefällt mir 

Gibts da auch konkrete Infos zu? Hauptsächlich wie und wann?


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

mmmh wie wäre es einfach multi und singel GPU Kategorie,
2 kleine schöne Tabellen, so findet jeder schnell was er sucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Diese Idee steht bereits seit geraumer Zeit im Raum, wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.



Arbeitet ihr in diesem Zusammenhang auch an Testsystemen, die Single- und Multi-GPU direkt vergleichen können?
(Also z.B. max. 1% Framtimes statt avg. fps)


----------



## b0s (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr in diesem Zusammenhang auch an Testsystemen, die Single- und Multi-GPU direkt vergleichen können?
> *(Also z.B. max. 1% Framtimes statt avg. fps)*



Könntest du das (markierte) etwas ausführen? Ich verstehe nämlich nicht ganz was du damit meinst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Klar, wir könnten die Frametimes der MGPU-Karten auf die der SGPU-Modelle normieren und die Avg-Fps ebenfalls. Sprich, die MGPU-Karten würden langsamer. Das ist aber extrem aufwendig, steht auf etwas wackeligen Füßen und für viele wohl auch schlicht nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Nunja - der Aufwand sollte sowieso einmalig in ein entsprechendes Tool fließen und der Rest würde ablaufen wie bisher, nur dass man eben nach einer anderen Messgröße bewertet. Die Bewertung von MGPU auf Basis von FPS ist imho jedenfalls noch wackeliger, da sie einfach keine brauchbare Aussage über die Flüssigkeit der Wiedergabe macht.
Nachvollziehbarkeit ist eher ein Problem und wenn selbst ihr als Fachmagazin der Meinung seit, euren Lesern nicht die Wahrheit vermitteln zu können, dann besteht wohl gar keine Chance


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Der Weg zur Wahrheit ist in diesem Fall ein sehr aufwendiger. Solange wir diesen Weg nicht beschreiten, weisen wir gebetsmühlenartig wann immer nötig darauf hin, dass Multi-GPU viel, nur nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Mal sehen, was sich beim Index machen lässt ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

hi!

Falls ihr MGPUs und SGPUs trennen solltet, dann wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll in die Tabelle für MGPUs das jeweilige Flagschiffe der SGPUs (i.M. GTX480 und HD5870) der beiden Hersteller mit rein zu setzen. Das würde dann noch ne "vernünftige" Vergleichsmöglichkeit ergeben.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

mal eine noob frage, wo kann ich diesen index überhaupt finden?


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Auf der 2ten Seite der GraKa-Rubrik rechts.


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der 2ten Seite der GraKa-Rubrik rechts.




vielleicht bin ich  ja blind, aber ich kann da nix finden um auf seite 2 zu gelangen...

gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2010: Seite 23. 

Wie gesagt, die 2te Seite der Grafikkarten-Rubrik ... eigentlich nicht zu übersehen


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2010: Seite 23.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die 2te Seite der Grafikkarten-Rubrik ... eigentlich nicht zu übersehen



ach ich dachte das kann man auch hier auf der internet seite nachschauen,muss mir dann wohl die ausgabe mal kaufen.oder verstehe ich nur bahnhof?


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Du musst schon das Heft kaufen


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du musst schon das Heft kaufen



ist immer so teuer.knapp 6 euro wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche..und diesen ganzen dvd-zeugs und was es so gibt brauch ich nicht wirklich.

MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

ne 4 euro kostet es ohne DVD. im abo noch n stück günstiger.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Die Magazin-Ausgabe kostet schlappe 3,99€. 

Was sind schon 4€ pro Monat ... ein Bier weniger in der Disco und du hast 130 Seiten Content


----------



## Captain Future (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*




xeonking schrieb:


> ist immer so teuer.knapp 6 euro wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche..und diesen ganzen dvd-zeugs und was es so gibt brauch ich nicht wirklich.


Da du offenbar so auf "gratis" stehst: Leist' mir übers Wochenende mal dein Auto? Für meins ist mir grad der Sprit zu teuer und die ganzen Kilometer will ich dem auch nicht reinwürgen.


----------



## newjohnny (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Ich halte den Vorschlag ebenfalls für sehr sinvoll.
Wenn ihr daran arbeiten würdet, wäre das sehr lobenswert.
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Tun wir bereits. 

Die Änderung wird voraussichtlich mit der nexten MGPU-Karte eintreten. Wann das ist, sag ich aber nicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Checkt die Kolumne auf der Grafikkarten-Startseite in der 08!


----------



## ile (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*



b0s schrieb:


> *Vorschlag:*
> Ich fände es gut, wenn die 100 Punkte für die schnellste derzeitige Single-GPU-Karte (im folgenden SGPU-Karte) vergeben werden würden anstatt wie bisher die schnellste getestete Grafikkarte, was Multi-GPU-Grafikkarten einschließt.



 Wär ich auch dafür


----------



## rolli (19. September 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Erstmal danke für den neuen Leistungsindex.
Die Trennung von Multi- und Single-GPU ist absolut folgerichtig.

Einiges ist mir beim Index aber nicht ganz klar:
Ist der angegebene Preis einer GPU ein Durchschnittspreis aller Board-Hersteller und der Händler in eurem Preisvergleich, oder wie kommt der zustande?
Und der Leistungsbalken, errechnet der sich aus den Werten aller getesteten Karten? Heißt das, dass auch die werkseitig übertakteten Modelle da mit einfließen?

Ich frage mich, ob der Preis und die angegebene Leistung unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen zustande kommen.

Beispiel: Die GTX 460/1G hat 73,7% und die Radeon 5850 75,4%.
Die Geforce kostet laut Index 40 EUR weniger.
Allerdings gibts von der GTX 460 mehr übertaktete Modelle (jedenfalls ist das mein Eindruck). Und bei der GTX 460 heißt übertaktet nicht automatisch teurer.
Folglich hat sie dann eine bessere Einstufung im Index, als wenn man die OC-Karten weglässt.

Sind meine Bedenken berechtigt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. September 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Nein.  (Was soll ich auch anderes sagen)

Preis:
Der wird folgendermaßen ermittelt:
So ermittelt PCGH seine Preise - preisvergleich
Es handelt sich bei der Angabe um das jeweils günstigste Modell mit (mindestens) Referenztaktraten und der angegebenen Speicherausstattung. Sollte mal ein OC-Modell günstiger sein, wird natürlich auch dessen Preis herangezogen.

Leistung:
Dabei handelt es sich um einen normierten Index der Standard-Taktraten. OC-Modelle über darauf keinen Einfluss aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Ja, wir indizieren nur die Vorgaben von AMD und Nvidia. Jedes einzelne OC-Modell zu benchen und zu normieren wäre ... relativ aufwändig.  Mit simpler Mathematik lässt sich aber abschätzen, wieviel schneller welche OC-Karte gegenüber der Vorgabe ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## b0s (20. September 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Ich möchte auch ein sehr großes Lob sowie einen Dank aussprechen, dass ihr den Leistungs-Index überholt habt 

Imho könnte man auch dauerhaft die schnellste SGPU Karte als Anhaltspunkt in den MGPU-Index einfügen. Wenn ihr aber aus der Argumentation heraus, aus welcher ihr die Trennung als solche eingeführt habt, auch dies ausschließt, kann ich das nachvollziehen.
Da MGPU-Karten in Zukunft auch einem anderen Bewertungssystem unterliegen - was ich ebenfalls für einen sehr guten Schritt halte! - ist dieser Schritt um so nachvollziehbarer.

@ Taktfrage
Normalerweise stellen Referenztaktkarten ja auch die Mehrheit im Marktangebot dar, bei der GTX 460 ist kurioserweise das Gegenteil der Fall. Zwar würden in diesem Fall wohl 5850 und 460 die Plätze im Performance-Index tauschen - Wer einen der GTX 460 Tests gelesen hat, wird aber ohnehin wissen, wie sich 5850 und 460 duellieren und welche Karte in welchem Szenario ihre Stärken hat.


----------



## rolli (20. September 2010)

*AW: Performance-Index Grafikkarten: Änderungsvorschlag*

Danke für die umfangreichen Antworten.
Es ist gut so, dass ihr die OC-Modelle außen vor lasst.

Wer zum Henker braucht z.B. ne 6% übertaktete Karte?

Egal, dass ist nicht eure Sache. Macht weiter so!


----------

